# DVB-C Tv Karte mit Twintuner



## Der Stuhl (19. Oktober 2011)

Moin Leute,

Ich hab ein kleines Problem:

Für meinen HTPC suche eine TV-Karte für DVB-C. Sie sollte mindestens 2 Tuner haben und HDTV unterstützen. Einen CI-Slot brauch sie net unbedingt aber stört mich net wenn sie einen hat.

Und dann noch Fragen vorweg:
Wenn ich z.b. Pro7 aufnehmen will, aber GLEICHZEITIG z.b. Sat.1 oder so anschauen will, brauche ich ja 2 Tuner oder? 
Außerdem muss sie Timeshift und EPG unterstützten. Oder kann man z.b. mei Windos Media Center ODER Mediaportal den EPG per Internet abrufen?

Ich suche wirklich schon lange, auch hier im Forum finde aber nichts passendes 

Ein paar Karten hab ich schon gefunden, weiß aber teilweise net ob die alle 2 Tuner haben.

Folgende hab ich gefunden.

Einmal http://www.terratec.net/de/produkte/Cinergy_C_PCI_HD_1975.htmlCinergy C PCI HD
Hier weiß ich net ob diese Karte 2 Tuner hat.

Dann die Digital Devices DuoFlex CT Dual DVB-C/DVB-T miniPCIe
Bei dieser weiß ich das sie 2 Tuner hat. Das Mainboard vom HTPC hat einen PCI-E x16 Slot. Ich weiß das man da ein PCI-E x1 verwenden kann. Aber wie ist das bei diesem miniPCIe?

Diese: Digital Devices Cine CT V6
Wäre mein Favorit, hat 2 Tuner und HDTV. Allerdings sehr teuer ~170€

Und Win-TV HVR-5500
Bei dieser weiß ich leider auch net ob sie 2 Tuner hat.

Schonmal danke für eure Hilfe, bin echt ratlos.

Achja, preislich sollte es 200€ nicht übersteigen.

MfG Der Stuhl


----------

